# nolva when is the right time to take it



## Beginner (May 22, 2006)

Hi,

I have started using Nolva during cycle as I started suffering from gyno symptons.

I take 20mg of dbol in the mornings and would like to know when it is the best time in the day to take the nolva. Currently I am taking dbol and nolva at the same time.

I also want to start increasing the level of dbol to 30mg without increasing the amount of nolva. Do you recommend that? Should I also increase the amount of nolva. I am taking 20mg a day.

I do really appreciate your advice guys.

Thanks.


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

M8 dbol should be split into 3-4 doses throughout the day.

Nolv doses vary from 10-40mg a day.depending on how much you need. Personally i would split the dose morning and before bed. So if you were to take 20mg, thats 10mg in morn an 10mg in evening/bed. If you take more then equal it in the same way.

You could up the dose of dbol but that will cause more aromatisation. You could try it and see if your problems get worse. Up to you...

Have you planned PCT?...


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

right, aromotisation has started.. sensitive nipples?

whilst still on cycle, start nolvadex with 60mg day1,

after that keep it at 20mg untill the problem goes away.. once you feel fine again keep taking nolva for a few more days to be sure. Is this your first cycle? if so i dont really think you'd need to up the dose anymore mate, just like jimmer said.. split the dosage throughout the day, 10mg in the morning.. 10mg in the evening.

read a few threads, people are gaining from 10mg daily on a 14day on 14day off cycle and keeping the gains.

i'd say 20mg daily is a sensible start, split the dosage.. zap ur gyno with nolva and keep it going for a few days after you feel fine to be sure.. then continue your cycle as normal and finish with a good PCT.

if anyhow further in the cycle you feel aromitisation again, definatly zap it with nolva again.

Goodluck!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

personally when i get gyno i blitz it with 60mg nolva ED untill it goes then maintain for th erest of the cycle with 20 mg ED


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

split it am and B4 bed then you should be covered 24hrs a day...

agree with Jimmer though you need to split the Dbol as well as the half life is only a matter of hours.


----------



## Superman1436114516 (Jun 3, 2006)

The best time to take an anti-Estrogen is at night, this is due to the biggest release of Test (from ur own body) is when u are sleeping. So having the Estrogen unusable at that point will allow the Test to be much more dominant, and thus increase devleopement.

You can try increasing Dbol to 30mg p/d, though just keep your eyes open, if u need to take more Tamoxifen, take it. But also remember that Estrogen will also increase gains, so its really a question of limiting gains to reduce side affects!!! Its up 2u u bud, but be careful!.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you wouldnt release any of your own test whilst on test as this would shut your own production down!

i take nolva am / pm not saying you should do this too but it works for me!


----------

